# Bushnell Banner 6-18 x 50ao



## Chilly (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm brand new to the forum... I've been following this site for a while but however just set up an account.
I recently purchased a new Savage model 12 FV in 22-250. I topped it with a Bushnell Banner 6-18 x 50ao...
The scope seems to be accurate and very clear. It is a wide angle scope. My question is, Is this too much scope to hunt with (power wise)?
I am hunting Central KY....
Thanks in advance!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It depends on the ranges you are normally shooting,(I'll admit I'm not real familiar with your landscape) but I prefer a slightly lower magnification as it is easier to find a fast moving animal with the wider field of view. You can certainly make that one due though, it's certainly not unhuntable.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome and good luck !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have an 8X32X50 on my rifle, but out west we have a lot of wide open country. When I hunt I also carry a 12ga for the close in shots. I've only fired the shotgun twice in the last two years.

The last I rememver about KY it was fairly thick cover.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a 6x18 on my 22-250 and want and will go to a lower power scope for the close in shots that I couldn't make as they were so close all you see was a blur, a 2.5 or 3x10 would be a lot more practical for short and long shots plus as YD say's about the close moving targets are easier to pick up.


----------

